# Cannock Chase



## JohnClimber (Mar 6, 2018)

I know Cannock Chase very well from my younger non campervan days and would like to revisit it.

I know there's camp sites but where is there that is OK to wild camp on a Friday or Saturday night this spring?

I know there are several places with no over night parking signs like this






But what about Severn Springs, or Marquis Drive where it crosses the A460?

Any other areas to consider where a blind eye is turned and it's quiet please?

Cheers


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 6, 2018)

No idea, but but cinema is really cool, and cheap!


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Mar 7, 2018)

yikes - cannock chase top dogging spot in the midlands.  we had fun and games there with a persistent male dogger.  Then we had endless boy racers, then Police came round asked if we were ok.  No problem staying there, but if it a quiet night, forget it.  It will be ok after 1am though when everyone goes home but 8pm to midnight....all go.


----------



## JohnClimber (Mar 7, 2018)

Cheers for the warning, I'll head elsewhere overnight


----------



## Stormy (Apr 9, 2018)

Try Satnall Hills Car Park off the 513 near Milford. Ive stayed there a few times with no problems.


----------

